# Pflege GT iDrive XCR 3000



## GT-Driver2 (17. Dezember 2009)

Hallo,

ich habe mir folgendes Fahrrad geholt:

GT iDrive XCR 3000

Inwiefern muss ich den Rahmen (Lager usw.) warten, bzw. pflegen?

Bin über viele Ratschläge dankbar!

Könnt ihr mir außerdem sagen, wie man die Manitou Black (100mm) korrekt einstellt!?

Danke
Johannes


----------



## rmfausi (17. Dezember 2009)

Hallo Johannes,
war das Bike aus eBay und der Artikelstandort Heddesheim?

Im Federungsunterforum ist ein Thread ganz oben, da werden Manitou
Gabeln besprochen.

Gruss rmfausi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GT-Driver2 (17. Dezember 2009)

Ja;-)

warum??


----------



## rmfausi (17. Dezember 2009)

Hi Johannes,
war nur so eine Frage, ich wohne zwei Ortschaften weiter und es war der erste Link auf eBay den mir Google angezeigt hat.

Gruss aus Ilvesheim, Rainer.


----------



## GT-Driver2 (17. Dezember 2009)

Ja - für mich war es auch ganz angenehm - da ich es auch nicht weit hatte!

Dennoch die Frage inwiefern das idrive pflege/schmierung braucht?!


----------



## DeepStar23 (20. Dezember 2009)

Ich habe das I-Drive meines Ruckus grade zerlegt. 
Wenn Du´s gebraucht gekauft hast würde ich es schon mal zerlegen. 
Bei mir hatte der Vorbesitzer nie etwas gemacht. 
Die beiden Kugelringe waren etwas verharzt. 
Alles sauber machen und neu fetten hat noch nie geschadet. 
Hat ca ne Stunde gedauert. Man brauch eigentlich nur eine Hacken-Schlüssel zum Gegenhalten. 
Nun läuft das I-Drive wieder wie ne 1!

edit:
HIER habe ich mir ne Sprengzeichnung runtergeladen.. 

Je nach dem wie Du das Rad rannimmst würde ich das eventuell 1x im Jahr machen. Das System ist aber recht gut gedichtet. 
Wenn Du nur zur Eisdiele fährst,brauchste dat natürlich net..


----------



## Kruko (20. Dezember 2009)

Hier wird alles zum I-Drive erklärt

http://gt-idrive.blogspot.com/2008/0...au-einbau.html

http://www.jochen-schweiger.de/techn..._reparatur.pdf


Viel Spaß bei der Wartung


----------



## DeepStar23 (20. Dezember 2009)

gt-heini schrieb:


> Hier wird alles zum I-Drive erklärt
> 
> http://gt-idrive.blogspot.com/2008/0...au-einbau.html
> 
> ...



existieren nur bei mir die beiden Seiten nicht?


----------



## Kruko (20. Dezember 2009)

DeepStar23 schrieb:


> existieren nur bei mir die beiden Seiten nicht?





und ich habe mir nur die Links gespeichert


----------



## versus (21. Dezember 2009)

ich müsste die pdfs noch irgendwo haben. ich schaue heute abend mal nach.


----------



## versus (21. Dezember 2009)

habe da mal was hochgeladen - anleitung + bilder:

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/sets/view/3006


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dummundhilflos (13. Januar 2010)

http://www.jochen-schweiger.de/technik-pdf/gt_ i-drive_wartung_und_reparatur.pdf

Hi,aslo ich würde Dir auch empfehlen es mal auseinander zu bauen und zu reinigen.Falls Du es dafür auf den Kopf stellst gib 8 das der dogbone nicht in den Rahmen plumst.Ist mir am Anfang mal passiert
ansonsten würd ich Dir auch raten,wie hier
http://gt-idrive.blogspot.com/2008/06/idrive-lager-ausbau-einbau.html

erst die 3 inbusschrauben zu lösen,den exzenter abzuschrauben und dann erst den dogbone auszubauen...
mfg

hoffe das die links klappen...


----------



## GT-Driver2 (14. Januar 2010)

Super - die links sind mir eine große Hilfe!


----------



## dummundhilflos (14. Januar 2010)

kannst ja mal Rapport abgeben wie Du zurecht gekommen bist.
Ich finde es sieht schwieriger aus als es eigentlich ist...


----------



## GT-Driver2 (14. Januar 2010)

werde ich machen!

Denke ich widme mich im Februar der Sache...


----------



## dummundhilflos (14. Januar 2010)

jo,solltest im 2 stunden dicke mit allem durch sein wenn du dur viel zeit nimmst und es sorgfältig machst...
bis dann


----------

